# Animals that can be kept in tanks?



## Wolfie7

Right now I have a hamster which is kept in a 1x2 foot tank, but I know that unfortunately she isn't going to live forever. Does anyone have suggestions of what I can keep in it afterwards? I have no interest in fish, which are the obvious choice, but I still like aquatic animals e.g. turtles. I was thinking mice, but am still looking for ideas. Thanks


----------



## Poke

Mongolian gerbils do well in tanks, general rule is at least 10 gallons per gerbil. Males do better in groups, larger than 2, than females.


----------



## Lady

How many gallons is a 1 x 2 foot tank? Is that floor space? I tried looking that up and if it's 15 gallons like I think it won't be enough for a turtle.

http://37.media.tumblr.com/ee306499527e04907dee184bce04bb25/tumblr_na017dBGDb1tuu5wro2_500.jpg

I would definitely go with mice if that's what you're interested in! Dwarf hamsters and like Poke said, gerbils would do great in a 15. Dwarfs should definitely be in pairs though, so make sure there's enough room for two of everything (water bottle, wheel, ect.)


----------



## sweetergrrrl

I have 3 hamsters and a newly acquired baby corn snake. None of which are in tanks, lol, but they would all do OK in something that size. The corn snakes are known to be docile with regular handling, but will eventually need a larger hab. I have my little "guy" in a 15 gallon terrarium and he seems to be having a blast climbing around the driftwood and plastic plants I have in there. 

The hamsters are Syrian, but I would recommend a dwarf hamster for a 10-15 gallon tank. Chinese dwarfs are really cute, love to dig in their bedding and do ok in small groups. 

Hope some of that helps.


----------



## Tiauna

You are best off sticking to rodents in the tank and seeing as you have little interest in fish that works perfect because the seals on the glass may no longer be in condition to hold water. Turtles are high maintenance regardless of how easy someone says they are to care for. I have two red eared sliders and two 90 gallon tanks, 1 turtle per tank. That is the space they require to live. When forced to live in a tank that is to small the shell edges will round and its a horrible slow death for them. Im am telling you this so that you will choose wisely


----------



## Tongue_Flicker

How about dart frogs or some newts?


----------



## Wolfie7

I found out that my tank is 30"Lx12"Wx14"H/22 gallons (US size) so I was thinking an axolotl or two? To anyone who doesn't know what they are they're like salamanders. I'm going into a really difficult year at school so decided a low maintenance pet that doesn't need/can't be handled is best, as I find between the hamster and hedgehog the earliest I can get to bed any night is eleven. Thanks for the help everyone who answered, more suggestions would still be great!


----------



## eicg

I had an axolotl, watch the acidity if you get one, the water seems to get very acidic very fast. Also make sure you have a good lid and not just so the axolotl dose not escape but so large things cant get in. Also don't handle them my little cousin had a problem with that we told him he wasn't supposed to touch it but he did anyway.


----------



## secretagentmaam

You might consider a reptile. The tank you have is much too small for a bearded dragon, but would be a good size for something like a crested gecko. You'd need to add heat and UV, but that's not especially difficult. Geckos are awesome, but don't really need or want to be handled much.


----------



## Draenog

The tank is too small for axolotls, they get pretty big and you'll need (for two) at least a 40 x 20 inch tank.

It's not suitable for crested geckos either, since they climb a lot and need a high tank. Another species of gecko (one that lives on the ground) might work though. 

Mice are fun animals and they come in a lot of different colours and patterns.


----------

